# Hello! I'm a  new Noob smoker



## Cookieguy07 (Aug 26, 2019)

I recently bought a Pitboss Memphis Ultimate 4n1 and ran across the forums. I'm pretty happy with the Pitboss so far and its my first smoker. Was looking at other pellet smokers and other electric ones but decided to get this one.  I found on clearance for $295 instead of $492..

Looks like we've some good knowledge in the forums for use.  I'm sure I'll have alot of silly beginning questions lol


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Aug 26, 2019)

Welcome from Middle TN!  You're going to love this forum.  Tons of great info.


----------



## creek bottom (Aug 26, 2019)

Welcome from Northwestern PA... Great forum with lots of great people with lots of knowledge and lots of information! That's a lot of lots ...


----------



## drdon (Aug 26, 2019)

Sunny Florida welcome! Since you're here you're gonna find lots of ways (toys) to spend what you just saved! There are lots of experts here to help on every step of your journey.
Don


----------



## Hawging It (Aug 26, 2019)

You landed in the right spot! This is a great forum for newbies and old farts too! Learning new ideas all the time!!


----------



## kruizer (Aug 26, 2019)

Welcome to SMF from Minnesota.


----------



## Cookieguy07 (Aug 26, 2019)

drdon said:


> Sunny Florida welcome! Since you're here you're gonna find lots of ways (toys) to spend what you just saved! There are lots of experts here to help on every step of your journey.
> Don


 Yes I agree thinking getting a Pitboss Griddle accessory that fits on my grill among other stuff as well


----------



## Erndoggy1000 (Aug 28, 2019)

Welcome from Maynard Massachusetts, just outside of Boston. I'm also a Newbie. I just joined a few days ago.  U said that you have a Pitboss?  I was looking at the Pitboss whiskey still pellet smoker.  Looks cool


----------



## Cookieguy07 (Aug 28, 2019)

Erndoggy1000 said:


> Welcome from Maynard Massachusetts, just outside of Boston. I'm also a Newbie. I just joined a few days ago.  U said that you have a Pitboss?  I was looking at the Pitboss whiskey still pellet smoker.  Looks cool


Yea I've the 4n1 the smoker takes wood chips but I'm wondering if could do pellets in the tray


----------



## Erndoggy1000 (Aug 28, 2019)

I don't see why not. I work part-time at Home Depot and we sell metal boxes for pellets to put in regular grills for smoke flavor


----------

